

What Killed Turntable.fm? - rrhoover
http://ryanhoover.me/post/45420658844/what-killed-turntable-fm

======
rrhoover
Today Turntable.fm announced it's pivoting and shutting down its awesome yet
struggling social music service.
[http://blog.turntable.fm/post/67777306411/turntable-live-
tur...](http://blog.turntable.fm/post/67777306411/turntable-live-turntable-fm)

I wrote this essay of why it was struggling in March of this year.

------
etler
I'm not sure I see how a habit and frequency of use aren't synonymous with
each other? I think the two axis should be perceived (or actual) utility, and
seamlessness (inverse of attention required). If something is incredibly
useful, but requires an infinite amount of attention, nobody would use it, and
if something is completely seamless to use, but has no utility, still nobody
will use it. You need a combination of the two.

